# dsl 3mbps too slow for HD netflix?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

My fastest available DSL speed is 1-3 mbps. I can stream yutube 720p hd fine but using tivo netflix i never pass 480. Before debug info disappeared in most recent netflix update I saw my bitrate never exceeded 1.7 mbps.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I think you need at least 6 mbps down speed to get HD quality. I can get 10 bars max on Netflix from my Tivo HD. HD would get you 13 bars showing.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

720p HD streams start at 2.6 mbps on Netflix. You might be right on the margin.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I did a speed test and the whole timee the meter stayed at 2.9 Mbps, and i can stream 720p youtube fine but neflix wouldnt pass 1.7 Mbps 480p. Im bummed. Id much rather have the 720p feed with occasional buffer but i guess thats not an option? Guess ill have to dump dsl and go back to cable to get hd Netflix. Too bad dsl offers only 3 mbps where i am. It sounds like if they had a 4mbps plan that would be enough for me


----------



## hamz9561 (Nov 15, 2013)

Netflix recommends a minimum speed of 5 Mbps for HD playback.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

netflix hd is hit or miss at 3mbps dsl or cable (before i moved it was the fatest speed available). it depends a great deal on your home network quality and stability, too. when i switched from wired (a direct ethernet cable) to a wireless ethernet bridge, it wouldn't support hd streaming at 3mbps.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I am hardwired.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I dumped dsl and got comcast blast internet for $30 a month. I only quit comcast service a little over a month ago because my promo expired and just thought id check online and was able to get this great new customer promo. I thought i had to have no service for 3 months to get new promo offers. Unfortunately i dont get my dsl $30 activation fee back after having dsl for just past 30 days. So it seems like a great way to get new Comcast promos. Dump them for dsl for 30 days for DSL. Just cancel before the 30 days to get dsl $30 activation back. 
Do i need blast for ultra hd Netflix? I believe i may be able to remove blast from my internet and just pay $20 instead of $30 month.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Don't know how fast "Blast" is, but Super HD starts at around 4.5 mbps and goes up to about 6 mbps. SuperHD streams would be dependent on Comcast's network capacity at any given time, but you can at least plan accordingly from that.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

You wouldn't need Blast! for streaming, but it sure is nice for general computing to be able to pull 50-60mbps and upload 10-11mbps.

HOW did you survive using 3mbps DSL? That sounds HORRIBLE!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Bigg said:


> HOW did you survive using 3mbps DSL? That sounds HORRIBLE!


Easy, All I need is 1 stream at a time, at most 2.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The problem with all of these mentioned Comcast plans is that they are metered service. Streaming or downloading HD video will reach that limit very quickly. Only Comcast business internet plans are unlimited data, but are much more expensive.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Easy, All I need is 1 stream at a time, at most 2.


But what about running software updates or downloading video or everything else that needs a lot of bandwidth? Even with casual use, I'm constantly pulling stuff down.



jcthorne said:


> The problem with all of these mentioned Comcast plans is that they are metered service. Streaming or downloading HD video will reach that limit very quickly. Only Comcast business internet plans are unlimited data, but are much more expensive.


Right now, it's only in a few markets. Business Class will be an option for the really heavy users, although the overages aren't that much. That being said, it is despicable that they are resorting to anti-competitive moves like that, and it shows a total failure of the government to regulate them that they are even allowed to do it in the first place. I will likely switch to the other cable company if Comcast actually puts the caps in place here, although a lot of people outside of overbuilt or FIOS markets don't have that option.

Also, AT&T's DSL has a 150GB cap...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigg said:


> ...AT&T's DSL has a 150GB cap...


true, but incomplete. at&t u-verse has a 250GB cap. last week gigaom.com published an up-to-date list:


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> true, but incomplete. at&t u-verse has a 250GB cap. last week gigom.com published an up-to-date list:


Yeah, that's also true. And for now, except for two markets, Comcast doesn't have a cap.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Your information is quite out of date. This statement from Comcast dated Nov 11 2013 shows they now charge $10/50GB over 300 in 14 residential markets:

_The first trial market was Nashville, Tennessee, which began on August 1, 2012. Notification to these customers began on July 6, 2012. The second trial market was Tucson, Arizona, which began on October 1, 2012. Notification to these customers began on September 5, 2012. Our Fresno, California, trial was launched in August 2013. We most recently began another trial to a series of different markets, including : Savannah, GA / Central Kentucky / Jackson MS (started on 9/1/13); Mobile, AL / Knoxville, TN (started on 10/1/13); Memphis, TN / Augusta, GA /Huntsville, AL / Charleston, SC (started on 11/1/13); Atlanta, GA and Maine (starts on 12/1/13). _

In Houston, it appears that current pricing has moved residential and business service plans closer in pricing. For residential 25/5 is $65 a month plus modem rental and fees. (new customer discounts for first 12 months)

Business plans start at 16/3 for $70 a month including wifi capable managed modem. (no new customer discounts).

I am thinking about starting a Comcast business line to replace my now capped ATT DSL line before the extra charges start in Jan. If Comcast had a new customer signup discount for business lines, I might do it sooner than later.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, they added a few markets. Most markets are still uncapped, for now. I should probably contact the other cable company to see if they are capping so that if/when Comcast pulls the cap on us, we can have a truck rolling from the other guys before we hit our 300GB.


----------

